

Finding Product Market Fit: Feedback to an Entrepreneur - nicoslepicos
https://medium.com/@nicolaerusan/finding-product-market-fit-feedback-to-an-entrepreneur-9ff0069362c5

======
btehara
Overall totally agree with the insights. The part where I wouldn't think about
it differently per say but where I would describe it different is about the
pricing issue. You have to figure out how much value you create and try to
capture as much value as you can. I think you can approximate the value that
is created in B2B situations albeit very roughly and not in an exact manner.
Pricing wrong is always bad but I agree that how much it cost someone to make
something is irrelevant to what price you should charge and maybe you will get
people to realize that with your comment "charge a lot". If you increase price
but quantity decreases such that profitability is reduced not ideal. Also it
would also depend on if there were same or cross side network effects for your
product (I.e more users equals more value for your two sides network)

